# Calculation of pay for first few days as UberX driver = depressed!



## fooch (Sep 14, 2014)

Ok so this is what I've calculated..
So far I've made $95 in fares over 5 trips so far...
$95 - 20% (Uber takes 20%) = $76 
$76 - $40 (Uber takes $40 a month for the phone) = $36.

I've made $36 over 5 trips. 

By all means this is just a side gig for me, as I do work full time, but please tell me it gets better?


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

Take $5 safe rides fee off the $95 first. No, it doesn't get better, it's gets worse.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Five trips over how long? If possible, move to a more popular area! Work nights!


----------



## fooch (Sep 14, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Five trips over how long? If possible, move to a more popular area! Work nights!


Each trip on average 18 minutes and maybe 5-8 miles...


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

But how many hours were you online?


----------



## fooch (Sep 14, 2014)

Joanne said:


> But how many hours were you online?


I'd say over 2 days I've been online for 6hrs?


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Sounds like my weekdays. Have you tried Fridays and Saturdays 6pm-3am? I've been staying online only until 11ish. I just can't handle the drunk people very well. I have a short fuse and don't tolerate their shit well.


----------



## fooch (Sep 14, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Sounds like my weekdays. Have you tried Fridays and Saturdays 6pm-3am? I've been staying online only until 11ish. I just can't handle the drunk people very well. I have a short fuse and don't tolerate their shit well.


I tried Saturday in the afternoon yes, that was my first day online, got 3 trips one after another. Not bad. 
I've not tried the evenings on the weekends, I can't handle drunks when I'M out, let alone driving them. That makes me a little nervous to be honest...


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Well people don't start getting drunk until later. Up until 10pm you'll be taking everyone out for the most part. Some will be tipsy if they went out for dinner, but the dinner crowd is nothing.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Don't expect me to stick up for uber ... However ... Counting a whole month of phone fees against one day of work does skew your math a bit.

Ofc the pay is terrible but that made it seem even worse than reality.

Reality is bad enough.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Sounds like you're in a relatively new market @fooch?

If so, when you pick up a rider w a five star rating, ask if it's their first time riding uber. If they say yes, give them your driver promo code. Tell them to enter it before the end of the ride to get a $20 credit to their account (or whatever the amount is in Aus). Get two of those per week and you'll offset your $10/week phone fee.

That's what I do.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Sounds like my weekdays. Have you tried Fridays and Saturdays 6pm-3am? I've been staying online only until 11ish. I just can't handle the drunk people very well. I have a short fuse and don't tolerate their shit well.


Those people are the best money in this business.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Best tippers as well 6-10pm. Also service workers on their way home.


----------



## fooch (Sep 14, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Best tippers as well.


We don't tip in Australia. It's not even minutely factored in here, so we generally don't rely on tips (in any industry) here...


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Well tips are rare here on UberX anyways LOL


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

fooch said:


> We don't tip in Australia. It's not even minutely factored in here, so we generally don't rely on tips (in any industry) here...


Cheapasses!

You should be ashamed of yourselves. I will be sure to charge Australians extra from now on to make up for the fact they don't tip.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Don't expect me to stick up for uber ... However ... Counting a whole month of phone fees against one day of work does skew your math a bit.
> 
> Ofc the pay is terrible but that made it seem even worse than reality.
> 
> Reality is bad enough.


I agree. I warmed up to the phone fee. I think it's bullshit how they rolled it out, but I use both my phone and the uber phone (sometimes I am out and about and I left my uber phone at home and use my personal phone). It's way better using the uber phone. You have more freedom of using your phone, plus you can leave it mounted on your windshield. People get weird if it's in your lap or in a cupholder.

The way I figure, at 5 work days per week, the phone costs $2 per day to "lease" on an annual basis. It sucks for some who may only drive 1-2 days per week, and thus the "lease" is higher. M


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Uber X drivers - when will you learn ?????

100% better you go get a limo licence or drive another persons car - seriously you will earn approx double!

I know the Sydney Aus market well - where they haven't started reducing the X rates yet and still driving on Uber Black is wayyyyyyy better.

That said - there is about to be another app which has been testing - ONTAPCARS - on a .com.au site which apparently are going to be global very soon after launch?!

It works brilliantly - pre-bookings - favourite your driver - lots of other benefits - they give you a brand new latest release IOS device ! for FREE!

They have over 400 drivers already signed up in Sydney and around 100 in Melbourne - apparently going live in 2-3 weeks

I'm hearing whispers of something maybe unconnected about to be H U G E which is going to cripple Uber X!

More soon as I have more...


----------



## fooch (Sep 14, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Cheapasses!
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourselves. I will be sure to charge Australians extra from now on to make up for the fact they don't tip.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.


We don't run off tips here. We get paid quite well in most jobs across all industries. So to be ashamed of myself is not an option 



OldTownSean said:


> Cheapasses!
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourselves. I will be sure to charge Australians extra from now on to make up for the fact they don't tip.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.





Russell said:


> That said - there is about to be another app which has been testing - ONTAPCARS - on a .com.au site which apparently are going to be global very soon after launch?!
> 
> It works brilliantly - pre-bookings - favourite your driver - lots of other benefits - they give you a brand new latest release IOS device ! for FREE!
> 
> ...


Great news! I'll definitely look into that! Will you have to be an "UberBLACK" type driver? Or can you be a regular driver like UberX?


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

They will only do licenced drivers but they help with training fees etc and also set up new drivers on their own cars - It seems like they are running over 100 themselves I think in Sydney! That makes me think Uber is gong to have a massive problem with them for a start!

The guys are also all people that even drive a bit - great to not have someone who thinks they are superior to us! I never met a community manager from Uber who used to be a taxi or limo driver? Curious eh!?


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

as you figure out the spots, the flow, and how to run a successful uber business in better, your numbers will go up...keep your chin up, your numbers will get better over time...mine sure did, and keep getting higher every week as I figure out how to maximize my profits


----------



## fooch (Sep 14, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> as you figure out the spots, the flow, and how to run a successful uber business in better, your numbers will go up...keep your chin up, your numbers will get better over time...mine sure did, and keep getting higher every week as I figure out how to maximize my profits


Thanks for the tip - I'm still all very new to this, and am still willing to see how it all goes, it's fun, and I'd like to still remain motivated about being a driver... Good times ahead, here's hoping


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

fooch said:


> We don't tip in Australia. It's not even minutely factored in here, so we generally don't rely on tips (in any industry) here...


 Hey Fooch - not sure how I private message i this site but if you want to know how to get a HC authprity ask me - I can set you up on a new car and you will def make more $ - costs less than $100 to get your authority card to drive then - you will see - true limo clients do tip quite well!

Got 2 x $50 tips last week - one x $20 and about 8 x $5 tips - slow week! In december it goes through the roof!

What's your ride on X ?

I may even be able to put some business your way if a cool ride...


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

That phone fee really F's you hard if you are a part timer


----------



## fooch (Sep 14, 2014)

Russell said:


> Hey Fooch - not sure how I private message i this site but if you want to know how to get a HC authprity ask me - I can set you up on a new car and you will def make more $ - costs less than $100 to get your authority card to drive then - you will see - true limo clients do tip quite well!
> 
> Got 2 x $50 tips last week - one x $20 and about 8 x $5 tips - slow week! In december it goes through the roof!
> 
> ...


I'm gonna try private messaging you...


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Joanne said:


> But how many hours were you online?


 We are a transport business, as a transportation business you work by the fair, not by the hour "which I have tried to explain to Uber numerous times", as a transportation business you get paid by the load transported, be it potatoes, milk, shoes, cars or people, no one is paying you by being on the road for a certain amount of hours, no trucker is getting paid by driving around without a load, same for a Taxi, so the question is what are you averaging on a load to load basis, if you do lets say 15 fares a day and you average from $8-$15 a fair, you add them all up and the number of trips you did for the day and you get your average of each trip, here in NYC you can average from $8 to $12 Gross after expenses for each trip, and operating a Taxi in NYC is expensive as hell. One driver can be on the road for 8 hours and make $400 and another for 8 hours and make $300, it has NOTHING to do with the hours.


----------



## Ara (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Sounds like you're in a relatively new market @fooch?
> 
> If so, when you pick up a rider w a five star rating, ask if it's their first time riding uber. If they say yes, give them your driver promo code. Tell them to enter it before the end of the ride to get a $20 credit to their account (or whatever the amount is in Aus). Get two of those per week and you'll offset your $10/week phone fee.
> 
> That's what I do.


That works even though they already ordered?


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

Seems to me that uber created an opportunity for drivers to earn $1000 to $1500 a week and turned it into a $10 an hour job. It is typical of what is going around the country with all the big corporations. Slash wages and reduce standards of living. The lemmings must be subjugated and kept under a constant state of struggle and despair with no possibility of getting ahead. Cheers!


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

fooch said:


> I'm gonna try private messaging you...


 To message someone .. click on their name to the LEFT (below their AVATAR), when their profile comes up, there's an option to "start a conversation". That's it.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> That works even though they already ordered?


Yes. They have to enter the code before you end the ride.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Would be great if UBER allowed us to start the trip when we got the PING .. and might keep so many from CANCELLING after we arrive, also .. or at least charge them for it. Might even prevent the "wrong pin location", too. I'm all for any attempt to make our passengers a little smarter to begin with. lol


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Charging the customer for pickup miles is never going to happen. I even asked about tolls incurred on the way to pick up a rider; response was "when the rider requests a ride, they're looking for the nearest available vehicle to pick them up. Sometimes this will involve crossing a toll bridge, other times it will not. We have to be consistent in the way that their fares are calculated." There should be some kind of surcharge or surge-ish multiplier when the closest driver is 20 miles away, though.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

fooch said:


> Ok so this is what I've calculated..
> So far I've made $95 in fares over 5 trips so far...
> $95 - 20% (Uber takes 20%) = $76
> $76 - $40 (Uber takes $40 a month for the phone) = $36.
> ...


You can't subtract the $40 out one pay. How many days did it take you to do the 5 rides? One, if so, subtract $1.33 for the phone (1/30th of $40) from the $76. A week, then subtract $10 from the $76. Unless you decide you are never driving again, then your net would be $36 -- not counting, gas, depreciation, insurance, etc.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

osii said:


> That phone fee really F's you hard if you are a part timer


If you can not afford a $10 a week phone fee, this is not for you.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Being from a cabbie back in the day i have to tell that the best of the best tips are always christmas eve . 
People literally feel bad for you and tip you very well.


----------



## ontheroad (Aug 31, 2014)

If I have to wait until Christmas eve to actually make money I am in serious trouble.


----------



## fooch (Sep 14, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Sounds like you're in a relatively new market @fooch?
> 
> If so, when you pick up a rider w a five star rating, ask if it's their first time riding uber. If they say yes, give them your driver promo code. Tell them to enter it before the end of the ride to get a $20 credit to their account (or whatever the amount is in Aus). Get two of those per week and you'll offset your $10/week phone fee.
> 
> That's what I do.


Yeah definitely a new market here in Melbourne. I didn't know drivers had a promo code?
I have a rider account and I know that promo code gives people $10 off their first ride but where can I find the driver promo code or get more information about it?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Banking
Driver Referrals Your rider promo code: xxxxxx
FAQs
this is on the lower left side of your driver dashboard when viewed on a computer screen

"your rider promo code" is the one you print up or give out


----------



## fooch (Sep 14, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Banking
> Driver Referrals Your rider promo code: xxxxxx
> FAQs
> this is on the lower left side of your driver dashboard when viewed on a computer screen
> ...


So essentially I give out my rider's account promo code (which I've customized) to first time Uber riders and they get $10 off their ride, and $10 off any future rides I may take?

Or is my driver promo code totally different to my rider account one?


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

fooch said:


> So essentially I give out my rider's account promo code (which I've customized) to first time Uber riders and they get $10 off their ride, and $10 off any future rides I may take?
> 
> Or is my driver promo code totally different to my rider account one?


It depends on whether you used the same email address for your rider account as your driver account. Some of us (myself included) did that and my rider code and driver code are the same. I believe for those who used different email (different login info) there are two different referral codes. Driver one gets you $5 or $10 payout for each new rider on 1st ride, rider code gets you a free ride (up to x dollars).


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> You can't subtract the $40 out one pay. How many days did it take you to do the 5 rides? One, if so, subtract $1.33 for the phone (1/30th of $40) from the $76. A week, then subtract $10 from the $76. Unless you decide you are never driving again, then your net would be $36 -- not counting, gas, depreciation, insurance, etc.


Why would you include insurance in this calc? One already has insurance. Unless you bumped up to commercial insurance, what you pay for your own insurance has no bearing on net earnings.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

fooch said:


> So essentially I give out my rider's account promo code (which I've customized) to first time Uber riders and they get $10 off their ride, and $10 off any future rides I may take?
> 
> Or is my driver promo code totally different to my rider account one?


If you want to use Uber yourself, give out your rider code. With the rider code it's a $30 credit for both parties. If you don't plan on using it, give your driver code.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Yes. They have to enter the code before you end the ride.


Are you sure? I've been under the impression that they have to enter the code _before they order the 1st ride._

I took this from http://partnerspromotions.weebly.com/getting-signups.html

*Your Promo Code ONLY works when the rider has not already requested their 1st ride.*

It does not work when:

They are in the car and have already requested a ride
They have taken a ride before.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Are you sure? I've been under the impression that they have to enter the code _before they order the 1st ride._
> 
> I took this from http://partnerspromotions.weebly.com/getting-signups.html
> 
> ...


Yes you are right. They must enter the code before the first ride in order to receive the $20 credit. If you do not enter the code, you will be charged the regular fare.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Are you sure? I've been under the impression that they have to enter the code _before they order the 1st ride._
> 
> I took this from http://partnerspromotions.weebly.com/getting-signups.html
> 
> ...


Just another uber scare tactic. I've done it several times. I always ask the rider if it worked, and they always confirm! And I always see those $5 stack up on my statement.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Just another uber scare tactic. I've done it several times. I always ask the rider if it worked, and they always confirm! And I always see those $5 stack up on my statement.


OK. Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## izzi3 (Sep 13, 2014)

I worked Friday 11pm to 2am and Saturday 9pm to 3am just saw my Uber invoice and came out to 238 about $30 in gas


----------

